# Faunus LSD - Recycling oder Altmetall



## pedale3 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

grübel derzeit schwer darüber ob ich mein Faunus LSD bei BW reparieren lasse oder dem Altmetallhändler übergebe (Alu soll derzeit knapp sein).

Der Hauptrahmen ist leider total hin, Materialermüdung am Sitzrohr. Da kann auch nix mehr geschweißt werden  
Der Hinterbau ist OK und wurde vor ner halben Saison neu bei BW gelagert sowie ne neue Sitzstrebe verbaut (die verstärkte Version, mit DT Dämpfer).

Walter hat mir ein Angebot für nen neuen Hauptrahmen über 600 Ocken gemacht. Leider konnte/wollte Er sich nicht dazu äußern, ob sich zwischenzeitlich etwas an der Haltbarkeit der Rahmen geändert hat  

(bitte hier keine Comments zur Qualität der BW Rahmen posten. Der Rahmen hat wirklich so einiges aushalten müssen).

Einerseits ist die Rep. natürlich der günstigste Weg wieder an ein LSD zu kommen, andererseits komme ich auch mit dem derzeitigen Ersatz, dem Tundra-FS, gut klar. Lieber gefahren bin ich (zugegeben) das LSD.

Aus-Zwei-mach-Eins wäre vielleicht auch noch ne Option. Hat jemand nen brauchbaren Rahmen in Gr. L abzugeben? Sucht noch Jemand nen Hinterbau mit DT Dämpfer?

Was meint Ihr?

/Pedale


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo pedal3

Walter hat mir ein Angebot für nen neuen Hauptrahmen über 600 Ocken gemacht. Leider konnte/wollte Er sich nicht dazu äußern, ob sich zwischenzeitlich etwas an der Haltbarkeit der Rahmen geändert hat

*Wie ist das in Verbindung mit *

(bitte hier keine Comments zur Qualität der BW Rahmen posten. Der Rahmen hat wirklich so einiges aushalten müssen).

*zu verstehen ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hey RLB,

in der vergangenheit gab's hier Leute die sich dazu berufen fühlten sich sofort auf auf jeden post zu stürzen um über miese Qualität abzulästern obwohl's selber garkein BW haben. Denke mal Du weisst was ich meine. Daher der Comment, das brauche ich nicht.

Vielleicht haette ich den Satz in Klammern ans Ende stellen sollen, hat nix mit dem Satz zuvor zu tun  

Statement von BW wäre zur Entscheidungsfindung ganz gut gewesen (die Rep ist ja nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel). Etwa in der Art: "an der Fertigungstechnik hat sich nix geändert, der nächste Rahmen wird änhnlich gut halten..." oder "Komisch dass das Sitzrohr abgeknickt ist, das hatten wir noch nie, Einzelfall..." oder "das ist eine bekannte Schwachstelle bei Verwendung einer Reduzierhuelse kann das Sitzrohr dort brechen...". Es kam aber keins auf meine Mail zurück!

Das LSD habe ich übrigens 2002 gekauft, und dürfte zu den ersteren mit dem DT Dämpfer gehört haben.

Wie haben sich Eure LSD's so bewährt? Probleme mit dem Hauprahmen?

/pedale


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Oktober 2007)

Bitte lass mir die Kontaktdaten Deines Händlers zukommen, ich kümmer mich drum und geb Dir ne Rückmeldung !   

[email protected]


----------



## pedale3 (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke RLB,

aber der Händler, wo ich's mal gekauft habe, hat kein BW mehr.
ich stehe inzwischen auch nicht mehr so auf Händler Support. Wenn ich mich dazu entscheide das LSD zu reparieren, bekomm ich den Hauptrahmen sicherlich auch von Walter direkt zugeschickt.

Als das Sitzrohr gebrochen ist war ich spontan stinkesauer, daher sind die Anbauteile derzeit an nem Tundra-FS verbaut (den rahmen gabs zufällig gerade für kleines geld beim "e"). Das muss aber nicht so bleiben...

Was ich brauche sind mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit Euren LSD!

/pedale


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Oktober 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Danke RLB,
> 
> aber der Händler, wo ich's mal gekauft habe, hat kein BW mehr.
> ich stehe inzwischen auch nicht mehr so auf Händler Support. Wenn ich mich dazu entscheide das LSD zu reparieren, bekomm ich den Hauptrahmen sicherlich auch von Walter direkt zugeschickt.
> ...



ah jetzt verstehe ich "Walter" = "Werner Zebisch" ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Oktober 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Der Hauptrahmen ist leider total hin, Materialermüdung am Sitzrohr. Da kann auch nix mehr geschweißt werden
> Der Hinterbau ist OK und wurde vor ner halben Saison neu bei BW gelagert sowie ne neue Sitzstrebe verbaut (die verstärkte Version, mit DT Dämpfer).
> 
> /Pedale



Bist Du mit einer 27,2 Reduzierhülse gefahren ? Wenn ja, wie lang war diese ? Die Hülse muss mindestens bis zur unteren Schweißnaht des Oberrohrs reichen. Ebenso die Sattelstütze !!!


----------



## chris84 (6. Oktober 2007)

Falls Hülse: bitte ausbauen, Sattelrohr aufreiben und dicke Stütze verbauen! 

Ich kenne ein LSD, das richtig viel gefahren wird, Marathons, CC-Rennen und mehrere Transalp Challenge. Das Ding is immer noch top in Schuss, keinerlei Materialermüdungen. Mir is da auch nix bekannt, das einzigste was da etwas anfällig war waren kettenstreben und die Sitzstrebe auf der Bremsscheibenseite... aber das sollte mittlererweile auch Geschichte sein...


----------



## pedale3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

@RLB: jau, Mist, der Werner war gemeint. Sorry Werner!

@Chris: Thx. Ja genau, hatte ne 27,2'er mit Redutz-Hülse, die kurze Hülse wurde nach einem halben Jahr am BW Stand in Willingen gegen die lange version getauscht (wg. Knarz Geräusche). Dann waren die Knarz Geräusche weg und es hat halt noch zwei bis drei Jahre gehalten.
Könnte ja sein, dass es auf die verwindungssteifigkeit der Sattelstütze selber auch ankommt??? Aber das ist definitiv kein Leichtbau Teil, und die Stütze lag in jeden Fall immer in der gesamten Länge in der Hülse auf.
Dazu normale Proportionen und Gr.-L bei 1,84m => Stütze nich sehr weit ausgezogen => rel. geringe Hebelwirkung.

Inzwischen vermute ich, ne dicke Sattelstütze ohne Reduz-Hülse ist die wirklich bessere Wahl, weil stabiler. BW (die alte Kombo) farvorisierte die Reduz-Hülsen Variante, vielleicht hat sich das ja inzwischen geändert. Auf der BW page sind allerdings noch beide Durchmesser unter "part" zu finden. Habe selber nie ne dicke Sattelstütze ausprobiert.

Ich denke mal, ich werde noch etwas abwarten bevor ich ne Entscheidung treffe. Vielleicht bring mir Werner (puuuh, Namen behalten) nächstes Jahr ja den neuen Hauptrahmen nach Willlingen mit  

@All: Trotzem noch n' paar Meinungen? Gibt's keine LSD Fahrer mehr hier?

/Pedale


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo pedale3

ich habe selbst das Fauns LSD ca. 3 Jahre gefahren. Mit beiden Durchmessern bin ich klar gekommen. Hab irgendwann dann mal auf eine 27,2 Stütze von Easton umgerüstet. Warum ? Weil der Federrungseffekt hierdurch verstärkt wurde. Eine 27,2 verwindet sich schon einiges mehr als eine 31,6er. War nur ne Komfortentscheidung weiter nichts ! Ohne Probleme und ich habe ca. 90 Kg. Rahmen wird heute übrigens immer noch gefahren. Müsste so das 5 Jahr sein........


----------



## pedale3 (8. Oktober 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Hallo pedale3
> ...Hab irgendwann dann mal auf eine 27,2 Stütze von Easton umgerüstet. Warum ? Weil der Federrungseffekt ....



Hey RK,

interessanter Aspekt für'n Fully! Die Stütze wippt also und's gefällt Dir 

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (8. Oktober 2007)

also ich habs geschafft, die 27,2er Bergwerk-Stütze zu verbiegen... ok, ich bin 1.90 groß und wieg 85kg, außerdem wars ja in nem Mercury und ich fahr net zimperlich will ich mal sagen

warum BW die Hülsenvariante favorisiert dürfte klar sein: Es wird am Sitzrohrausreiben gespart. Den Gedanke sollte BW übrigends schnellstens Aufgeben! wer die dünnere Stütze favorisiert darf gerne mit ner Hülse fahren, aber das Sitzrohr muss innen absolut plan sein. Sonst treten punktuelle Kräfte auf, die zum Knarzen führen und möglicherweise auch den Rahmen über gebühr belasten (wenn ne Hülse nur oben anliegt kann sie so lang sein wie sie will...)


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (8. Oktober 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hey RK,
> 
> interessanter Aspekt für'n Fully! Die Stütze wippt also und's gefällt Dir
> 
> /Pedale



Eine Stütze wippt nicht sondern hat eine gewisse Dämpfung entgegen der Fahrtrichtung und meist entgegen dem Einfederverhaltens des Hinterbaus. Praktisches Beispiel...der Hinterbau spricht an bewegt sich auf der Raderhebungskurve oben, idealer Weise sollte er nach oben hinten und dem Hinternis ausweichen. Beim LSD ereicht man ein fast lineare Kurve! Und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht ist der Unterschied von einer 27,2 zu einer 31,6er Stütze spürbar. Selbst bei einem Fully das zumindest bei mir etwas straff abgestimmt war, und nur 85mm bereit stellte..........dazu kommen noch das Dämpfungsverhalten verschiedener Reifenbreiten...........jetzt lassen wirs aber


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. Oktober 2007)

@ pedale3

ich sprech heut mal mit Werner...........


----------



## pedale3 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hey RK,

hört sich nach "das gras wachsen hören" an, aber Ok, vielleicht mach ich auch mal den Stützenvergleich.

hier mal der Bruch von der Seite




Das Angebot von Werner für nen neuen Hauptrahmen hab ich ja schon! Muss mich halt entscheiden ob's mir wert ist 600 für die Rep. zu investieren.

Hätte gerne noch ein paar Meinungen von den anderen LSD'lern gehört...

/pedale


----------



## Mineur (9. Oktober 2007)

@pedale 3

Hier gibt's noch einen LSD-Gelegenheits-Fahrer, wenn er nicht einen Muskelfaserriss oder eine Zerrung auskurieren muss ;-))

Ich denke mal, dass sich ein Kommentar erübrigt.
Bei meinem 2003er Rahmen konnte noch was gemacht werden und das Angebot seitens BW war extrem fair. Ich fuhr anfangs auch ne 27,2er Stütze und stieg womöglich zu spät auf ne dickere um.
Was soll's, nun fahre ich ein LSD-Unikat.


Liebe Grüße
mineur


----------



## chris84 (9. Oktober 2007)

joa... das da sieht ganz sicher nicht nach nem Konstruktionsfehler oder materialschwäche aus... Entweder war das die zu kurze Hülse, oder die Hülse konnte innen nicht vollständig aufliegen weil nicht gefräst war...

@Mineur: hört man von dir auch mal wieder was  das sieht doch ganz schick aus bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hey Mineur,

das unikat sieht doch Bomben-Sicher aus ;-) 
Was hast Du in die Kaffeekasse geschmissen? Der Rahmen ist anschliessend neu gelackt worden, oder?

@chris: bin erst ein halbes Jahr ne zu kurze Hülse und dann eine von BW persönlich getauschte lange Hülse gefahren (eigendlich wegen Knartzen). Ob das Sitzrohr innen mit der Aale bearbeitet wurde kann ich nicht sagen, glaube ich aber nicht. Es sei denn BW hatte damals die Rahmen bereits vor der Auslieferung mit der Aale bearbeitet. Vorteil der Hülsen Lösung wäre übrigens, dass das Innenrohr nicht ge-aalt werden muss um die Stütze versenken zu können.
Ich vermute mal, an Der Stelle spielen noch andere Faktoren ne Rolle: Klemme, Klemmenspannung, Toleranzen bei Hülse und Sattelstütze, und die Konstruktion ganz bestimmt auch. Glaube nicht, dass dem Mineur der Rahmen an Stelle nochmal bricht!

Thx,

/pedale.


----------



## chris84 (10. Oktober 2007)

ne, wenn der bei mineur nochmal bricht fress ich nen besen  

übrigens, wenn das Sattelrohr professionell bearbeitet wird, dann nicht mit einer Reibahle, sondern mit einem Fräswerkzeug, dass das Rohr innen sauber auf den entsprechenden Sattelstützendurchmesser auffräst. 

ich vermute auch dass bei dir mehrere ungünstige Konstellationen zusammen gekommen sind...


----------



## Mineur (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi again

Mich hat das "Customizing" um die 200 Euronen gekostet (mit Um-/Neulackierung). Das nenne ich fair, zumal mir dieses Grau-Silber besser gefällt als das Original-Schwarz-Silber.

Beim Cobalt gehört die Verstärkung schon zum Grundpaket.

Chris, was findest du so "schick"? Doch nicht etwa, dass ich Dauerpatient bin?

mineur


----------



## chris84 (10. Oktober 2007)

Dauerpatient?  

ne, ich meinte die Fachmännische Reperatur!  

und 200 is fair, dafür gibts üblicherweise kaum mehr als die Pulverung...


----------



## Mineur (11. Oktober 2007)

@ chris 84

Da stimme ich dir voll zu. Schade nur, dass der Riss sich bis ins Sattelrohr fortsetzte, sonst wäre dieser "pimp" noch ästhetischer.

Schade auch, dass ich übers Wochenende zu Sting und Co. nach Düsseldorf MUSS, sonst hätte mich ein Abstecher in die Pfalz sicherlich gereizt ;-)

Bis (Co)balt
mineur


----------

